# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  navigation item position

## bart

Hello
Can anybody explain how to position the navigation items at the top of the grid in tornado. I know from previous postings it's done now in Tornado by a template (.dbgridtemplate) and gridnav but I don't quite understand it. Do I need to write an extrnal  template? I am using an old office verion I got a few years back (before it was free!!)

I have been meaning to do this for over a year but never had the time..

Thanks
bart

----------


## Frank

Try th efollowing code ->

		Dim X As New tornado.z()
		With X
			.dbQP = "U=1|S=2|D=NWIND|Q=Orders|th=tit=My Grid"
			.dbGridTemplate = "<center>[[GridNav]]<P>[[GridStat]]<table class=nb><tr valign=top><td align='center'>[[Grid]]</center></td></tr></table></center>"
			.ASPdbNET()
		End With



The system grid template is ->

"<center><table class=nb><tr valign=top><td align='center'>[[Grid]]<p><center>[[GridNav]]<P>[[GridStat]]</center></td><action><td><center>[[Action]]</center></td></action></tr></table><P>[[Memo]]</center>"

You can modify that to control the position of the objects like nav bar, sta bar etc... note that the [[memo]] option requires the latest DLL. Just igonre and delete that if you are not up to date.

----------


## bart

Excellent, thanks, Frank

So easy!

Bart

----------

